# ABB Veritron PAD 725 faults



## Boesk (Mar 6, 2010)

Islandwire

I have the same problem. We have two PAD Veritron units and I have been nursing them along for the past five years. What kind of issues are you having with them? We have run into all sorts of issues. I might be able to give you some direction.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Time to start looking at replacements guys. These drives are obsolete.

Start with the best. http://www.carotron.com/


----------



## Boesk (Mar 6, 2010)

If only I could convince the money men of that.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Boesk said:


> If only I could convince the money men of that.


What are you going to do when you need a control board and there is none?
I hope you have a good electronic repair shop to use. Or a good one in house. Component level competence.
They might be able to extend these drives mortality for a while, but sooner or later someone is going to have to blink.

If you must stay with DC, please look hard at Carotron. For DC drives and peripherals, they are second to none.
I just saw they are selling KB drives to. Maybe they are not the company I remember?
Anyone familiar with this situation?

I would be sizing an AC drive and motor to replace these DC drives and motors.
Once you do one and they see the result, you should have no problem upgrading the rest if you need them.

You can replace dc today with ac. Not a problem. The dc days of high torque at low speeds are now what ac can do. Easily.
Look into it.

Last place I worked, we converted most dc to ac and never looked back.
We were using ac closed loop systems back then, but ac has gotten so good, we can now do this open loop.
ABB I think was the pioneer in this open loop vector technology?


----------



## IslandWire (Aug 3, 2013)

We are already in contract with Dopplemayr to design a new DC drive system for our 500V 525HP Dc motors. Our motors are in fine shape. one has just over 2,000hrs and the other is just over 22,000 hrs. We were operational until this latest problem occurred. I am trying to use this forum for a connection to anyone who may have a mainboard for this drive sitting around and wants to sell it.


----------

